# 3 Admirals vs. 2 Whitebeards



## RF (Apr 20, 2013)

Location: Punk Hazard
Distance: 100 m
SoM: IC
Restrictions: none

Whitebeard is in his MF condition but can't get random heart attacks.

Scenario 2: Add Yami Blackbeard to the Whitebeards.


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 20, 2013)

Admirals get wrecked


----------



## blueframe01 (Apr 20, 2013)

Whitebeard said:


> Admirals get wrecked



Indeed. As long as both the WBs are in close proximity, the sheer amount of AoE destruction they could bring would devastate the admirals IMO.


----------



## RF (Apr 20, 2013)

blueframe01 said:


> Indeed. As long as both the WBs are in close proximity, the sheer amount of AoE destruction they could bring would devastate the admirals IMO.



I'd not be so sure about that.

It was shown that Whitebeard can't infuse haki in his quakes at the beginning of the war when he failed to damage Aokiji so he will have to fight them in CQC to effectively put them down. And I doubt that it would be easy for the two of them to keep up with 3 opponents who can one shoot them give the opportunity,when it was clearly stated that his reactions have worsened.

If anything,this is an extremely close match-up, nobody is getting wrecked.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 20, 2013)

Admirals wins.


----------



## blueframe01 (Apr 20, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> I'd not be so sure about that.
> 
> It was shown that Whitebeard can't infuse haki in his quakes at the beginning of the war when he failed to damage Aokiji so he will have to fight them in CQC to effectively put them down. And I doubt that it would be easy for the two of them to keep up with 3 opponents who can one shoot them give the opportunity,when it was clearly stated that his reactions have worsened.
> 
> If anything,this is an extremely close match-up, nobody is getting wrecked.



well WB did actually infuse haki to his spear, but Aokiji escaped by creating a hole in his body, escaping direct contact with the spear. 

however yeah I guess I went overboard with the term "devastate" there. 

However I do believe 2 WBs will take this tie with hard/extreme difficulty IMO


----------



## LB04 (Apr 20, 2013)

I will just assume that this is the pre skip admiral trio.

Scenario 1:
Well, the question is can two Admirals beat a WB quicker then a WB can beat a single Admiral? I would say yes, WB in my opinion is not beating an Admiral with anything less than high-extrem diff. Two Admirals would still have a hard time with a WB but would win a lot quicker with mid-high diff. They can than help out the other that is fightning the second WB and win this. 

Scenario 2: Not sure, BB himself is no danger to an Admiral, but if he can help the WBs enough they might win but it would be extremly close. On the other hand each Admiral can easily deal with him, two Admirals might fight the two WBs for some time while the third finishes BB quickly and then helps them out. Would again see the Admirals winning this. Even in case that this does not happen BB would clearly be the weakest in this battle and I think he could die quickly in the cross fire if the WBs don't watch out.
Would favor the Admirals here again, but it would be damn close. 

Other things to consider in both scenarios is that IC could be a problem for the pre skip trio since they do not look like they could agree on a strategy but facing two WBs might be enough to make them agree on something. 

Then there is the fact that we have no subordinates around so both WBs and the three Admirals can go all out. Seeing how Punk Hazard looked after two Admirals fought all out on it I'm pretty sure the island won't survive the all out fight of three Admirals and two WBs. If the island goes to hell that should be more of a problem for the WBs since Kuzan can always freeze the sea and thus provide the Admirals with a new foothold. As for the WBs, well, they would be dependant on Kuzan's ice as well, and the Admirals could simply aim to prevent them from getting a foothold by destroying the ice. Should be a lot easier for them to do than taking Kuzan out in this scenario is for the WBs. 

So yeah, I think the Admirals would be better off here, but it would be hard battles.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 20, 2013)

Whitebeard said:


> Admirals get wrecked





White-beards lose

Two Admirals take out 1 WB Mid-difficulty. Then the Three Admirals bend the other one over.

Not sure where this WB wank comes from but the gap between Marine-ford White-beard and Admirals *at most * is the gap between Luffy and Sanji. Add in the fact the Admirals all have one shot skills, and outnumber the two white-beards it makes it even worse.


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 20, 2013)

Are you sure the gap is that small? Mind you all of the injuries that Whitebeard sustained. He was horribly gimped in Marineford and he was still bringing the pain unlike anything we've ever seen.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Apr 20, 2013)

3 admirals win both scenarios


----------



## RF (Apr 20, 2013)

Haruhifan6969 said:


> 3 admirals win both scenarios



It's quite strange seeing a post from you that doesn't include Zoro. :S


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 20, 2013)

3 Admirals should take this.

Each Admiral can pretty much leave an old WB on the edge of death. Just like how Akainu vs WB went. WB won the fight, but WB had his other half of his face missing, which means he would die even if he just sat there drinking tea for few mins. 

Now we have 3 admirals, 2 WB's. Akainu can pretty much do the same to one Whitebeard, leaving him almost dead. 2 admirals should take the other WB down with something between mid to high difficulty. 

Adding Yami teach might change some things, depending on how Yami teach and 2 WBs would teamwork, but Yami teach got nothing against any of the pre skip admirals.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> It's quite strange seeing a post from you that doesn't include Zoro. :S



Throw in 2 Post Zoros with the Whitebeards and they win


----------



## Urouge (Apr 20, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> 3 Admirals should take this.
> 
> Each Admiral can pretty much leave an old WB on the edge of death. Just like how Akainu vs WB went. WB won the fight, but WB had his other half of his face missing, which means he would die even if he just sat there drinking tea for few mins.
> 
> ...



huh WB got hurt by akainu mostly because of heart attacks. he was also already badly injured by squardo's swords and the countless other wounds inflicted by the marines. akainu fought an already weakened WB who kept having heart attacks. IMO 100% old WB wouldn't have been hit by akainu's attacks. still I think that 3 admirals should win extreme diff. 2 admirals should beat WB faster than he can beat a lone admiral.


----------



## shinjojin (Apr 20, 2013)

It would be a close fight, but I think the Whitebeards will win both scenarios.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 20, 2013)

2 whitebeards crush kizaru as aokiji and akainu fight for the spot of fleet admiral


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 20, 2013)

Pacifista said:


> Are you sure the gap is that small? Mind you all of the injuries that Whitebeard sustained. He was horribly gimped in Marineford and he was still bringing the pain unlike anything we've ever seen.



Zoro was near death and still had the strength to one-shot Mr.1 who was pretty much still at 100 percent. 

Not trying to say White-beards injuries did not hurt his overall power by a good amount, but i think its greatly overrated by most.  Also i think Luffy can beat Sanji mid-difficulty so its a pretty decent gap.


----------



## marco55656 (Apr 20, 2013)

Whitebeard tries to tank too much and the admirals seem like they have better fighting skills than whitebeard, hes just physically a tiers above them in every way. Im gonna give it to admirals top difficulty.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 20, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> White-beards lose
> 
> Two Admirals take out 1 WB Mid-difficulty. Then the Three Admirals bend the other one over.




Doesn't make sense. Akainu is portrayed to be the strongest Admiral as of now, a *severely *handicapped WB handled him in a few panels. That means whatever Admiral who will fight the second WB would last an even shorter period of time. Assuming that the other two Admirals defeated the previous WB, they'll be in condition to fight the current one. 

In short, Admirals get wrecked.


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 20, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Zoro was near death and still had the strength to one-shot Mr.1 who was pretty much still at 100 percent.



That's not even the same analogy. Tell me, how many enemies could Zoro fight _immediately _after his fight with Daz? How many hours could he have kept it up? 


> Not trying to say White-beards injuries did not hurt his overall power by a good amount, but i think its greatly overrated by most.



Before Whitebeard could even fight he was stabbed in the stomach. That means for the entirety of him fighting---that's several hours---he was bleeding internally and externally continuously. This is the Whitebeard that Akainu fought and he only got the upper hand when the strongest man suffered an immobilizing heart attack. He then got a magma fist in the chest. Again, we've never seen anyone have an injury even _close _to this. Edward fought for hours with an enormous, gaping wound in the middle of his chest. 

Now tell me, how is this overrated? Who else can fight an Admiral with such grievous injuries? We can even scale it down. Think of Luffy trying to fight Crocodile or Lucci while having a giant hole in his chest. Not happening. He'd be out of action as soon as he got the wound. And not to even mention having to fight powerful opponents continuously for several hours and acquiring _even more wounds._ By the time Whitebeard actually died, he had suffered enough wounds to literally kill just about any other character we had ever seen hundreds of times over.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 20, 2013)

Obviously the 2 Whitebeards win.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 21, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Doesn't make sense. Akainu is portrayed to be the strongest Admiral as of now, a *severely *handicapped WB handled him in a few panels. *That means whatever Admiral who will fight the second WB would last an even shorter period of time*. Assuming that the other two Admirals defeated the previous WB, they'll be in condition to fight the current one.
> 
> In short, Admirals get wrecked.



That's now how things work. 

Akainu is portrayed to be the strongest Admiral mainly due to his plot relevance and elevation of pedestal. If we go by the portrayal and feats of MF alone, then yes he is definitely the strongest Admiral, and I do agree with him being that.

However, in Punk Hazard, we came to revelations which showed the true gap between individual Admirals. A gap which needed a 10 day fight to settle: A fight which went to being 10 days DESPITE the elemental advantage one of them had over the other. This in turn, proves that the Admirals are nigh equal to each other in longevity of performance, overall strength, stats, and elemental combat prowess.

In short, this miniscule margin isn't large or significant enough to really cause WB to be able to defeat the other 2 in a one on one fight any quicker than he did Akainu. 

In fact, Kizaru's abilities and prowess, make him a most suitable candidate to last pretty long against WB. 

We also have to take into account that this is a match up where we'll have 5 top tiers going at it, without the interferences and restrictions of fodder or allies around them. This means that the fight could go on for days, for all we know. Unless WB gets bloodlusted since the start, which could speed up the process.


OT: The Admirals take this for sure, due to there being 3 of them against 2 WBs. Whitebeard is individually stronger than any of the Admirals, but not to the point where he's an entire level above them, and to the point where 2 WBs can still kick 3 Admiral asses.

Yami Teach ain't even a factor. 

He either gets grilled, roasted, or frozen almost instantly, or he gets caught in the crossfire, or accidently quaked to death by one of the WBs cause they didn't notice him.


----------



## RF (Apr 21, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Doesn't make sense. Akainu is portrayed to be the strongest Admiral as of now, a *severely *handicapped WB handled him in a few panels. That means whatever Admiral who will fight the second WB would last an even shorter period of time. Assuming that the other two Admirals defeated the previous WB, they'll be in condition to fight the current one.
> 
> In short, Admirals get wrecked.



Sorry,but things don't work that way. Whitebeard in return for instantly defeating an admiral gave up his own life. 

If he tries to recklessly engage an admiral again,the result will remain the same,only this time, Whitebeard won't get a free shot, and Sakazuki will blow of his entire head and kill him immediately. That's what happens when you run into an admiral like Whitebeard did. 

It was made clear that each admiral can hold his own against Whitebeard for a decent while.He had numerous skirmishes with them during the war,and neither resulted in his win. In fact, the admirals have gained the upper hand several times ( Aokiji and Kizaru)

And you highlighting that he put an admiral down in several panels is meaningless,since that's what his ability is supposed to do - put down an enemy in a few panels.

There's also a vast difference in their state after the fight. Whitebeard technically died, while Akainu recovered and resurfaced a few moments later with enough stamina left to take on all Whitebeard commanders bar Jozu.


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 21, 2013)

Admirals for the scene 1 and dunno bout 2


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Apr 21, 2013)

Admirals take this medium difficulty. 

Whitebeard is not significantly that much higher than an Admiral as seen during the war. By my Harvard approved calculations, 1 Whitebeard = 1.2 Admirals,

Thus

2 Whitebeards = 2.4 Admirals, 

hence 3 Admirals > 2 Whitebeards,



tl;dr blah blah blah tbh tbf


Kizaru stalls one Whitebeard. Aokiji and Akainu quickly double team a Whitebeard - Aokiji quickly encases his body in Ice Ball and Akainu removes the head like he did during the war. They all then decide to have some fun with the remaining Whitebeard.




Sakazuki said:


> Sorry,but things don't work that way. Whitebeard in return for instantly defeating an admiral gave up his own life.
> 
> If he tries to recklessly engage an admiral again,the result will remain the same,only this time, Whitebeard won't get a free shot, and Sakazuki will blow of his entire head and kill him immediately. That's what happens when you run into an admiral like Whitebeard did.
> 
> ...



And Ace and Thatch (lol). 


But apart from that, excellent post. People I think overlook the fact that his clash with Akainu at the end was essentially a suicide mission, which was why he was able to defeat him (at least very temporarily) in the manner he did. Had he been more concerned about his own welfare at that point he wouldn't have left so many openings and hence suffered the severe damage he did (loss of his half his head + other wounds).

Prior to that there wasn't much indication of Whitebeard being superior to an Admiral (which is to not say he isn't) - on the contrary Aokiji had the upper had against him before Jozu intervened.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 21, 2013)

Raijin Flare said:


> Admirals for the scene 1 and dunno bout 2




Yami Teach doesn't make any significant difference at all. \

None at all.


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 21, 2013)

As much as I agree with you, no.

With 2 WB's, he can make a difference. If one WB can 1 v 1 an Admiral, that could turn the tides, at least. That's why I wasn't so sure with the outcome


----------



## RF (Apr 21, 2013)

Raijin Flare said:


> As much as I agree with you, no.
> 
> With 2 WB's, he can make a difference. If one WB can 1 v 1 an Admiral, that could turn the tides, at least. That's why I wasn't so sure with the outcome



It depends on his mindset.

If he is his usual arrogant and wacky self,I don't know what prevents Akainu from blowing his head off with 1 good ol' Meigou.


----------



## Urouge (Apr 21, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Sorry,but things don't work that way. Whitebeard in return for instantly defeating an admiral gave up his own life.
> 
> *If he tries to recklessly engage an admiral again,the result will remain the same*,only this time, Whitebeard won't get a free shot, and Sakazuki will blow of his entire head and kill him immediately. That's what happens when you run into an admiral like Whitebeard did.
> 
> ...



this time he wont be already severely injured like he was in the war. what people tend to forget when comparing WB and akainu is the fact that WB was already dying when he faced a fresh akainu. he was also suffering from heart attacks. he still managed to two shot an admiral. the gap between a healthy WB and the admiral is not as small as you think. still I dont think that he can beat an admiral before the other 2 admiral defeat the other WB. WB was the most gimped top tier in the war. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








look at the amount of wounds he received before facing akainu. akainu wouldnt have lasted a second against WB if the role were reversed. oda showed us that a severely injured WB can still beat an admiral. WB was without a doubt the WSM.


----------



## RF (Apr 21, 2013)

The fact that he was injured means jack when the man was basically running on rage. The concept of willpower always played a huge role in One Piece, for example, Luffy in Alabasta who was nearing death performed his best feat so far,and destroyed Crocodile. Something IC Luffy wouldn't have been able to accomplish. Another example would be Usopp boosting Luffy's moral when he was about to go down against Lucci. 

Whitebeard's favorite son was just killed right in front of his eyes, he stopped caring about everything,his body surpassed his physical boundaries,and he ran into Akainu like a mad man. Nobody could have defended themselves from that.

Healthy Whitebeard isn't performing better.


----------



## Urouge (Apr 21, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> The fact that he was injured means jack when the man was basically running on rage. The concept of willpower always played a huge role in One Piece, for example, Luffy in Alabasta who was nearing death performed his best feat so far,and destroyed Crocodile. Something IC Luffy wouldn't have been able to accomplish. Another example would be Usopp boosting Luffy's moral when he was about to go down against Lucci.
> 
> Whitebeard's favorite son was just killed right in front of his eyes, he stopped caring about everything,his body surpassed his physical boundaries,and he ran into Akainu like a mad man. Nobody could have defended themselves from that.
> 
> *Healthy Whitebeard isn't performing better*.



that's retarded RG. so a healthy WB with no heart attacks and and a gaping wound in his chest wouldn perform better than MF WB? you can;t be serious you just can't be. will might play a big role in OP but it doesnt help much with heart attacks. the wounds luffy sustained against lucci and croc is nothing compared what WB went through before facing akainu. the only reason why he didnt die before facing akainu was because of his will.


----------



## RF (Apr 21, 2013)

If Whitebeard tries to run into Akainu like that again, Akainu will only get an opening, and blow off his head. As easy as that.


----------



## Meruem (Apr 21, 2013)

Team Whitebeard wins.  One Whitebeard was comfortably above Akainu (who is probably the strongest admiral) even after being injured.  Two Whitebeards should be able to take on all three admirals.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 21, 2013)

Pacifista said:


> That's not even the same analogy. Tell me, how many enemies could Zoro fight _immediately _after his fight with Daz? How many hours could he have kept it up?
> 
> 
> Before Whitebeard could even fight he was stabbed in the stomach. That means for the entirety of him fighting---that's several hours---he was bleeding internally and externally continuously. This is the Whitebeard that Akainu fought and he only got the upper hand when the strongest man suffered an immobilizing heart attack. He then got a magma fist in the chest. Again, we've never seen anyone have an injury even _close _to this. Edward fought for hours with an enormous, gaping wound in the middle of his chest.
> ...



When people say white beard can stomp, low diff, or mid diff a admiral that's when the overrating starts.

One piece is all about will power and as shown time and time again will power let's you ignore your injuries and dish out super strong attacks. for example Zoro a weak ass mid tier can one shot another mid tier while near death. ace and jinbei can fight for 5 days, the admirals for ten days so of course white beard the strongest man in the world strength wise and will power wise is not going to be as effected as people like to think. A mid tier is going to be effected much more by a hole in his chest then the strongest man in the world. But when people go around saying he can low diff a Admiral or even to the point where prime whitebeard can beat all admirals is the overrating.

White-beard like luffy during the war was running on will power in order to save save ace. Which is the only reason he did not kill over long before black beard showed up, as shown by white beards inner thoughts after he got magma fisted in the chest.

Healthy white beard can beat a admiral high diffculty


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 21, 2013)

Also, people shouldn't forget that Akainu actually fought on very even terms with WB during their first tango, earlier in the war. He even gave two lethal blows to his chest and stomach areas.

Of course I'm not saying that Akainu is equal, let alone stronger than WB, but to say that a healthy WB can just beat an Admiral without significant injuries, is retarded.

Granted, in this match up, WB is at full health and not in the state as he was in when he fought Akainu during their second round.

But in this match up, I assume his son Ace, isn't here to die in front of his eyes either? 


3 Admirals>2 WBs


----------



## Urouge (Apr 21, 2013)

@donquixote no one said that he can low diff an admiral. I agree that a healthy WB  beats an admiral high diff.


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 21, 2013)

Whitebeard vs. Akainu round II isn't a good example at all of how a normal fight would turn out because Whitebeard sneak attacked Akainu. A healthier Whitebeard fought one-on-one with Akainu for an extended period of time earlier in the war without getting that close or even inflicting any damage on him.



> akainu wouldnt have lasted a second against WB if the role were reversed.



I don't think you thought this through. If you reversed their roles so that Akainu got a free opening shot to Whitebeard's head from behind, he would kill him.

Anyway, this can probably go either way. While separate fights in the form of 2v1 and 1v1 would unquestionably end in the Admirals' favor, this isn't that simple. Two Whitebeards firing at all cylinders is a lot more than the sum of their parts. I don't really see the Admirals inflicting any damage without getting close because everything would be deflected by double full power quake punches. And if they get close, it gets dangerous, because Whitebeard only needs to land one or two hits to inflict extremely severe damage while the Admirals would need to get a perfect hit (e.g. to the head, heart, an unguarded deep freeze) on WB to do the same. His endurance is an important factor. For example, the two Whitebeards could adapt a tactic where they deliberately take a few hits in order to push through with their sheer physical power output and land one or even two in return on an Admiral. The same can't be said for the Admirals because taking a single hit from Whitebeard is so dangerous.

In the Admirals' favor, there's the obvious huge advantage of being 3v2 and also having very lethal powers. They would win against any two people that aren't WB or Roger. So I wouldn't discount either side's chances.


----------



## Urouge (Apr 21, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> *Also, people shouldn't forget that Akainu actually fought on very even terms with WB during their first tango, earlier in the war*. He even gave two lethal blows to his chest and stomach areas.
> 
> Of course I'm not saying that Akainu is equal, let alone stronger than WB, but to say that a healthy WB can just beat an Admiral without significant injuries, is retarded.
> 
> ...



he wasn't healthy though dofla. it happened after WB got stabbed and shot by hundreds of marines. healthy WB should beat an admiral high diff.


----------



## RF (Apr 21, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> I don't think you thought this through. If you reversed their roles so that Akainu got a free opening shot to Whitebeard's head from behind, he would kill him.



I think he's implying that Akainu couldn't sustain the injures Whitebeard did.


----------



## RF (Apr 21, 2013)

Urouge said:


> he wasn't healthy though dofla. it happened after WB got stabbed and shot by hundreds of marines. healthy WB should beat an admiral high diff.



He was only stabbed. Not shot once. At least not on-panel.


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 21, 2013)

> I think he's implying that Akainu couldn't sustain the injures Whitebeard did.



Then "last a second" was a poor choice of words. Sounded like a hypothetical scenario where a badly wounded Akainu attacks a healthy Whitebeard.


----------



## Pink Matter (Apr 21, 2013)

I highly doubt that if you put any  other top-tier in Akainu's position (getting quake-punched by an enraged Whitebeard in the back), they would fare any better.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 21, 2013)

^ what about dragon


----------



## Pink Matter (Apr 21, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^ what about dragon



Dragon is an exception because he's untouchable


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 21, 2013)

Urouge said:


> he wasn't healthy though dofla. it happened after WB got stabbed and shot by hundreds of marines. healthy WB should beat an admiral high diff.



Such formalities  What happened to calling me Luke?  

We haven't seen enough of WB before he got stabbed to conclude that he would outright gain the upperhand against Akainu in the situation that he was in, in their first Round, since he only entered the fight personally after being stabbed. 

However, I do agree that he would do better, and that he wouldn't have gotten a magma fist in the chest that early on in the game. 

Still, from Marco's inner monologue, it was very much implied that WB's condition in the war was mostly due to his deteriorating health with age, and rejecting the drips that were on him on the Moby Dick(his medicine), more so than it did with Squard's stab. 

Of course Squard's stab also played a large role, and could have been an added factor which contributed to WB's untimely heart attack, but the point of WB already being pretty gimped before he even entered the battle personally, was made even clearer when Marco thought that WB should have been able to easily evade Squard's attack, or see it coming in some form or way.


Overall, it's still very safe to say that he was a superior fighter compared to Admiral in every way.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 21, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> -snip-




Not trying to be snippy but that wasn't what I was referring to. The condition WB was in when he defeated Akainu is what matters, as Pacifista already explained in detail.



> Before Whitebeard could even fight he was stabbed in the stomach. That means for the entirety of him fighting---that's several hours---he was bleeding internally and externally continuously. This is the Whitebeard that Akainu fought and he only got the upper hand when the strongest man suffered an immobilizing heart attack. He then got a magma fist in the chest. Again, we've never seen anyone have an injury even close to this. Edward fought for hours with an enormous, gaping wound in the middle of his chest.
> 
> Now tell me, how is this overrated? Who else can fight an Admiral with such grievous injuries? We can even scale it down. Think of Luffy trying to fight Crocodile or Lucci while having a giant hole in his chest. Not happening. He'd be out of action as soon as he got the wound. And not to even mention having to fight powerful opponents continuously for several hours and acquiring even more wounds. By the time Whitebeard actually died, he had suffered enough wounds to literally kill just about any other character we had ever seen hundreds of times over.






> In fact, Kizaru's abilities and prowess, make him a most suitable candidate to last pretty long against WB.



I agree.



> We also have to take into account that this is a match up where we'll have 5 top tiers going at it, without the interferences and restrictions of fodder or allies around them. This means that the fight could go on for days, for all we know. Unless WB gets bloodlusted since the start, which could speed up the process.



Whitebeard's spat with Akainu on Marineford says otherwise and the chances of him holding back were high.






> OT: The Admirals take this for sure, due to there being 3 of them against 2 WBs. Whitebeard is individually stronger than any of the Admirals, but not to the point where he's an entire level above them, and to the point where 2 WBs can still kick 3 Admiral asses.



I rate WB as being head and toes above the admirals. Not to the point where he'd defeat two of them but he would damn sure put up a  hell of a fight.


----------



## RF (Apr 21, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> but he would damn sure put up a  hell of a fight.



No, not really.

He has two fight two people in CQC that are not only extremely fast and agile,but can also one shoot him given an opportunity. He can't focus  on one individual admiral because the other one would _immediately _put him down. Akainu was slammed in the ground by an earthquake to the neck, and he was still fast enough to gather his senses, turn around and blow of half of his face (which could have been his entire face, mind you) before Whitebeard landed the next attack. The best he can do is stall. Him even badly injuring an admiral is completely out of the question.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 21, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> No, not really.
> 
> He has two fight two people in CQC that are not only extremely fast and agile,but can also one shoot him given an opportunity.



Funny thing is, they both tried and failed.




> He can't focus  on one individual admiral because the other one would _immediately _put him down. Akainu was slammed in the ground by an earthquake to the neck, and he was still fast enough to gather his senses, turn around and blow of half of his face (which could have been his entire face, mind you) before Whitebeard landed the next attack. The best he can do is stall. Him even badly injuring an admiral is completely out of the question.



What difference does it make? Akainu fought a badly injured Whitebeard and still lost. Had they been anywhere near equal, such a thing would have never occurred. It's like saying Luffy with a hole in his chest for hours could beat Zoro


----------



## RF (Apr 21, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Funny thing is, they both tried and failed.



They won't fail if the two of them try at the same time.



Sabl?s said:


> What difference does it make? Akainu fought a badly injured Whitebeard and still lost. Had they been anywhere near equal, such a thing would have never occurred. It's like saying Luffy with a hole in his chest for hours could beat Zoro



Irrelevant. I'm not claiming they are equal. (They are very close in power though,each admiral could push Whitebeard to high-difficulty)

I'm claiming that an admiral could one shoot Whitebeard if he tries to fight him recklessly. And that's the case. Akainu despite getting an earthquake to the neck reacted fast enough to blow of half of his face. Had he not been quaked prior to that,he would have taken out his entire face. And that would be the case against a healthy Whitebeard as well, because I don't see how him being badly injured renders his reaction or movement speed when the man was practically running on rage.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 24, 2013)

I think it's pretty fair to say 1 Whitebeard is equal to 1.5 Admirals.

Fuck I'm high hahahahaha


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 1, 2013)

It's a draw. The sheer amount of power is too big for the island to withstand and it sinks, killing all 5 DF users in the process.

Seriously, you've all seen what Aokiji X Akainu did to Punk Hazard. You want to add Kisaru and TWO FUCKING WHITEBEARDS to the battle? That's too much.


----------



## Guybot2 (May 1, 2013)

its hard to say... WB alone is enough to turn a island upside down..... 

2 WB is over-kill..... i mean.. imagine TWO ANGRY QUAKE GODS..... 

as soon as the battle begin, WB will perform island-level quake right off the bat... 

it took three admirals to stop ONE quake wave...  what make you think WBs wont spam Quakes? 


im not wanking WB... He is feared and "Strongest man" for a reason...


----------



## Law (May 2, 2013)

I'm going with the admirals both scenarios, high difficulty. 

Yami Teach would go down way faster against an admiral than the admirals would against WB. I pretty much consider Teach a fodder here.


----------



## Shinthia (May 2, 2013)

2 WB will surely win if WB does not have random heart attack


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 5, 2013)

The three admirals win this with high diff.


----------



## opofft (May 5, 2013)

Admiral win.
The five top tiers destroy the Island, sinking it in the process, however Aokiji creates ice for himself and walks away as the lone survivor. He goes on to take the FA positions.
Scenario 2: same thing xcept BB never becomes a yonkou and Marco is one.


----------



## RF (May 6, 2013)

opofft said:


> Admiral win.
> The five top tiers destroy the Island, sinking it in the process, however Aokiji creates ice for himself and walks away as the lone survivor. He goes on to take the FA positions.
> Scenario 2: same thing xcept BB never becomes a yonkou and Marco is one.



All admiral have shown the ability of flight. Or at least floating. 

And they can use Geppou.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 6, 2013)

I made this exact same thread years ago.

I think the general consensus was that 3 Admirals would win, and I'm sticking with that.


----------



## Lawliet (May 6, 2013)

3 Admirals should win, we all saw how Akainu vs Whitebeard went.
Akainu lost the fight, but Whitebeard pretty much lost his life. No one can survive walking around with half of his brain missing. If teach didn't finish off Whitebeard, he would've died from just sitting there doing nothing. 

That being said, 2 admirals should leave 2 whitebeards on the verge of the death, which means 2 admirals vs 2 WBs is actually a lose to both teams, assuming it will go as Akainu vs WB did. Then we have a 3rd Admiral who can just edge the fight to the admirals' favor.


----------



## RF (May 7, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> 3 Admirals should win, we all saw how Akainu vs Whitebeard went.
> Akainu lost the fight, but Whitebeard pretty much lost his life. No one can survive walking around with half of his brain missing.



Whitebeard was injured fatally because he tried to take out an admiral instantly, which resulted in him losing half of his face. If he fought Akainu with a calm mind, and cared about his welfare, he would have most likely left the fight with a bunch of scars, and _maybe_ a lost limb.


----------



## Coruscation (May 7, 2013)

Whitebeard lost half his face because he went into the fight already suffering from a melted stomach, sickness and blood loss crippling him for hours plus literally hundreds more wounds. Not for any other reason. If he tried to take on Akainu in a straight 1v1 at that point he would have lost more than his face. Smashing him down as quickly and ferociously as possible was the only way he could exercise his revenge in such a state.


----------



## Teach (May 7, 2013)

One Whitebeard gets double-teamed by Admirals while the other Admiral can just play it defensively until the other two have finished Whitebeard. It's clear who takes it.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 7, 2013)

WB might be the strongest.. but its basically 3 top tiers vs 2 top tiers... and the admirals are the strongest marine force....


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (May 7, 2013)

Teach said:


> One Whitebeard gets double-teamed by Admirals while the other Admiral can just play it defensively until the other two have finished Whitebeard. It's clear who takes it.



Basically this. Admirals should take this medium difficulty.


----------



## STARSTRIKE (May 17, 2013)

Teach said:


> One Whitebeard gets double-teamed by Admirals while the other Admiral can just play it defensively until the other two have finished Whitebeard. It's clear who takes it.



Sadly, this is true. Whitebeard is not exactly fast and agile so the one admiral could dodge and evade his blows while the other 2 pwn the other WB.

so the best at evasive maneuvers could be Kizaru and Aokiji + Akainu go for damage.


----------



## Jungle (May 23, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> WB might be the strongest.. but its basically 3 top tiers vs 2 top tiers... and the admirals are the strongest marine force....



You are still a bad poster.


I already made my argument on Whitebeard in that other thread, Whitebeard   took on two admirals, I'm sure two of him can take on three.





Coruscation said:


> Whitebeard lost half his face because he went into the fight already suffering from a melted stomach, sickness and blood loss crippling him for hours plus literally hundreds more wounds. Not for any other reason. If he tried to take on Akainu in a straight 1v1 at that point he would have lost more than his face. Smashing him down as quickly and ferociously as possible was the only way he could exercise his revenge in such a state.


You are a good poster, the way you expressed your opinion and put down your argument was much better than "ONE SUPER STRONG PERSON VS TWO SUPER STRONG PEOPLE THE WINNER IS OBVIOUS"


----------

